# Upgrade to Lelit MaraX or Bianca?



## leweyb

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and would like some honest advice from those who have struggled with upgraditis and who have any tips to cure it in this particular case.

I've had a Sage Barista Express now for two years and although I've loved it, I feel I could be getting more out of my coffee. What's funny is, that the Barista Express is currently out of action at the moment as I'm waiting on a new group head gasket... So it seems as though £3.65 could turn into £2k...

I have 2, maybe 3 coffees a day, mostly flat whites, occasional double espresso. I'm really interested in the Lelit machines in which I managed to narrow my upgraditis to the MaraX (happy to wait until it comes out) and the Bianca. I know their both very different machines, but I'm looking for some honest feedback based on what my thoughts are below.

Thoughts on the MaraX:

- Like the fact it doesn't require flushing (or very little flushing) especially for a HX.

- Like the quicker warm up time.

- Like the fact it's so compact.

- Not keen on the fact that it's not in a polished stainless finish. (Would probably change the plastic parts to the wooden alternative as a personal preference too).

- Not keen on the fact it hasn't got the handy little automatic shot timer.

Thoughts on the Bianca:

- Like the fact it doesn't require flushing (or very little flushing).

- Like the polished stainless look.

- Like the wooden feet, as it will match with the Niche Zero.

- Like the fact it's got the handy little automatic shot timer.

- Personally I don't think I'd use the pressure profiling a lot (if at all).

- Bit longer on the warm up time.

Personally I think what would sway me in complete favour of the MaraX, Is if it had the electronic shot timer built in and it came in a polished stainless. But realistically how important and how picky am I being? Or would you agree?

Space wise, smaller is always better (pardon the pun), but in this instance I don't see much of a difference between the two, as I'd just put the water tank on one of the Bianca's sides. The one question I would ask, taking into account my thoughts above on the machines, let's say the MaraX comes in at £1,200 in March, would the extra £650 be worth it to me for the Bianca.

Would love to know your thoughts and if anyone else has been in the same predicament?


----------



## Rob1

It's an interesting one. The MaraX could well be good enough. No cooling flush, easier to descale, easier to change water supply (no boiler to drain). I don't really pay attention to shot times but it's nice to look up to a display at the end of the shot and see the same number you saw for the previous shots. I've added the bianca paddle to my Minima and I'm surprised by how consistent the yield-time relationship is despite just doing things at 'about' the same time with the paddle. Speaking of the paddle I've been getting really good shots with it and now I'm not hesitant to put a light roast through the machine thanks to extended pre-infusion and a slow pressure ramp up and down. You think you won't use the paddle but when you see how easy it is and what it can do for your coffee you will.

MaraX vs Standard DB with no pressure profiling ability and I could see MaraX as being a good choice if it doesn't require cooling flushes.

Without a shot timer on the machine you could use brewista, felicita or acaia scales with their built in timers.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie

leweyb said:


> - Like the wooden feet, as it will match with the Niche Zero.
> - Like the fact it's got the handy little automatic shot timer.
> - Personally I don't think I'd use the pressure profiling a lot (if at all).


just thought I'd point out that whilst the wood is nice on both the Bianca and Niche in no way would I say that they match. Yes they compliment each other..but you would need to employ one of the talented wood turners on this forum to get them to match.

Also don't be fooled into thinking that you wouldn't benefit from the flow profiling paddle....believe me you would..it is addictive managing the flow and hence pressure at the head during each shot... love it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

He could of course add the paddle to the Mara X later if he wanted to start profiling...


----------



## Rob1

I wondered what would happen to the water temperature of a hx with a paddle.


----------



## DavecUK

Rob1 said:


> I wondered what would happen to the water temperature of a hx with a paddle.


 Dunno for sure should be OK, something I still need to test. Hope to test it on a production Mara X in the new year if Lelit remember to send me the production machine. I only have a Prototype here.

Of course, it's worth making the point that a Mara X is not a standard HX and the paddle should work fine on a Mara X but possibly not well on a standard HX. Unfortunately I don't have any standard HX machines (std HX machines are not my huge interest area these days) to try a paddle on.


----------



## PD2020




----------



## MediumRoastSteam

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/03/10/lelit-marax-review-in-progress/

From DavecUK of this forum.


----------



## DavecUK

MediumRoastSteam said:


> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/03/10/lelit-marax-review-in-progress/
> 
> From DavecUK of this forum.


 I do watch his channel though because of the reviews by Lindsey,  not Java Jim....


----------



## PD2020

Haha. I couldn't find out how to remove this post after posting it by accident in this thread


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> I do watch his channel though because of the reviews by Lindsey,  not Java Jim....


Just in case people are wondering....

E.g:


----------



## DavecUK

Much better than the guy on the whole Latte love advertorials who reminds me of the Crazy frog and should be named Todd but isn't. I feel like I'm in a shop watching one of those on screen adds next to products that promise to clean your old pan like new, unblock your drain, simply the sharpest knife you've ever used or your money back (plus a free set of steak knives, if you can chew steak that tough).

Lindsey on the other hand is knowledgable, informative, honest and skilled at presenting...... not that I'm biased at all. I much prefer watching her videos to those of Jim....


----------



## Ioan

Hello Coffee lovers,

I just registered on the forum and i have a question for the coleagues who do profiling on Marax.

I love light roasts and profiling helps.

I have a coffee sensor flow control but i only get pressure drop in the first 90 degrees of movement, afterwards no changes in pressure. My guess is that the custom Olab pump is the culprit, as i only have 6ml/sec with no flow control installed. I want to know if is a normal behaviour or it's an install issue.

Thank you,

Regards,

Ioan


----------

